# Turion 64x2 vs Core 2 Duo etc & X3100 vs Nvidia Go 7000M



## Shikhar (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi I wish to know the performance comparison between

1) AMD Turion 64x2 vs Intel Core 2 Duo vs Intel Core Duo vs AMD Athlon 64x2

2)Intel Graphics Accelerator X3100 vs Nvidia Go 7000M


Will buying a 64 bit based system be good as I wish to use it for next 5 years atleast.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Laptop name please. 

nVidia Go 7000M is better than GMA X3100.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Budget?
Core 2 Duo > Turion X2 > Core Duo ~ Athlon X2.
An 7000M > x3100 but it has lots of incompatibility issues.
So I would prefer a c2d + x3100 to a turion + 7000m. Try to get a 7150m atleast.
And if you can wait, DO wait for Montevina and Puma.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 4, 2008)

how much time to be spent waiting for puma?

Yesterday my friend bought a Compaq Presario with intel Core Duo and X3100 after comparing it with Athlon X2 of same price range but not Turion X2.

As far as I am concerned I use DELL Inspiron 1525 with Core 2 Duo and X3100 and found that the graphics is good for basic work.


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually I am stuck between 2 models of Compaq C770TU & V3702AU

C770TU Rs. 32000
T2370 Intel Pentium Dual Core 1.73 Ghz 1GB RAM 160GB HD DVDRW Wifi Free Dos 15.4 & Webcam Intel X3100 GMA

v3702au Rs. 36000
tl58/amd Turion x2 64 1.9Ghz 2GB RAM  160Gb DVDRW Wifi Bluetooth + Win Vista Home 14.1 & webcam +Nvidia Geforce Go7150M

2nd seems to be a lot better than the first but the trouble is the WinVista which I don't need. I am looking for Linux or DOS (eventually I will install one of the free Linux distros). I don't want to spend on Win Vista. Vista is adding to the price of V3702AU which could have definitely been Rs.3000 less without it.

I am coming across Acer laptops which have DOS or Linux as the OS and with Core 2 Duo and within my price range. So I wish to know, is Acer dependable???

Dell is off my mind as I was told by their dealer that I won't get any laptops without Win Vista and to add to that all of the core duo / core2 duo systems are above 38.5k.

I haven't come across Toshiba laptops as of now.

I hope u all contribute with ur valuable suggestions.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 4, 2008)

My friend bought that compaq model only man with intel dual core.
but for rs 30000
I think compaq doesnot offer you the best value for money as dell.So i suggest u go for dell and configure DELL Inspiron 1525.You will get Genuine VIsta instead of Compaq FreeDos.

Acer is very good brand infact acer is an excellent brand but in digit anniversary issye it has given taht the latest Acer offerings with Linux donot offer a good value for money even with linux.Plus they are build of plastic and even tahen the pricce is not cut down.But PCWORLD-US has given in their site that Acer 5920 got the highest score in heir benchmark tests just outpassing DELL INspiron 1525


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

V3702 is discontiuned AFAIK.


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 5, 2008)

The trouble with the core 2 duo is the graphics Intel X3100 which is nothing compared to Nvidia Go 7150M. 

Infact I am stuck between Compaq 773TU Rs.36650
T5550 Core 2 Duo 1.83Ghz 2GB RAM 160GB DVDRW Wifi Free DOS 15.4 Webcam


&

Compaq V3702 (config and price written earlier)

Also is it possible to get Nvidia graphic card on a Core 2 Duo based system??

If yes can u suggest some graphic card???

Thanks in advance.

Do AMD 64x2 Turion models have any heating problem??? Also can u suggest AMD 64x2 Turion models with good graphic card???

I would also like to know whether AMD Turion 64x2 has any heating problem.


----------



## riteshroy99 (Aug 30, 2008)

AMD Turion(tm)64 X2 dual core processor(better performance +cheaper) much better than others mentioned . Nividia Geforce go 7000M is  better then Intel x3100


----------

